# Checking ligting for 75 gal



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright so I do have a newly setup tank that is currently in the diatom phase  I placed a small cluster of polyps in the tank to test the water and lighting effects on it and see how it did. It is doing fine so far and is opening up fully everyday! I am not looking to get into a full reef setup right now but would love to add a few different types through out the tank. My question is how many watts would I need for the corals/plants I want? Right now I have the AquaSun T5 HO Double light hood with 54w Actinic and a 54w Super Sun full daylight. If it is possible to add higher watts to this hood then by all means tell me what is the highest it will accept, and if it can't then what corals will work well with this current light setup? Like what corals do well in low light and what ones do well in bright lighting?

Thanks a lot for all your help guys!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Beginner corals for a reef aquarium - Aquatic Connection
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f32/website-updated-lps-colonies-more-20660.html


----------

